# How much do you trim in an hour?



## firsttimeARE (Dec 21, 2016)

Dude im having an argument with says he trims a lb in 1.5hours.

I call bullshit. Im under the impression anything sub 4 hours for a lb is good timing.

1.5 thats like that 6 armed beast from mortal kombat shit.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 21, 2016)

Personally I do about 2oz an hour, but I get in there and trim like a perfectionist.

I know im slow/below average.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm really slow too

I end up falling in love with every bud


----------



## CaliSmokes (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't think he's lying I watched a guy do 2 lbs an hour,Drunk(bud light).


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

Not much.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2016)

It really depends on the strain and how big your buds are.

I like to dry my buds before I trim and if the strain is right I can put down the scissors and use my fingers for most of the trimming.
With big buds with very little leaf. I can trim 1/2 pound an hour, I'm guessing. That would not include breaking it down off the stem


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 24, 2016)

I asked if he SOGed to which he responded "that dont matter"

Which just added to my disbelief since SOG grows are the easiest trim.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 24, 2016)

square business here, no pro, old retired guy having fun. with fiskars spring loaded forever in my right hand--
I first cut all of the stems from the trunk and stack, soon as I harvest btw. I cut each bud from the stems, trim off any visible sticks/leaves, discard 100% of what I trim off. the hanging nets all hang from a single string, to a digi scale, tared every time( I watch my legal weights closely) I trim a little more than 2 lbs from 3 plants fresh. that leaves me with a little more than half pound dried.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2016)

Like Bakersfield said, it depends on the strain. I just did 2 different strains, one was an OZ/hr, one was about a QP/hour. One was lanky, leafy, more sativa pheno. One was a short tight indica. Guess that averages out to 2.5/hr?


----------



## AimAim (Dec 24, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Dude im having an argument with says he trims a lb in 1.5hours.
> 
> I call bullshit. Im under the impression anything sub 4 hours for a lb is good timing.


Depends: wet or dry weight, structure of buds, how nice a job he actually did.

I am pretty positive I could trim one lb in 1.5 but I would be using my Black & Decker hedge trimmer.

I do about 2 oz/hr dry but I take it slow and easy on the Fiskars, distracted by wife and tv news and beer fetching, dog petting, small nuisances, bathroom breaks, and howling at the moon etc. I find trimming the most enjoyable part of the processs but spread 6-8 indoor plants 25 - 30 oz over a couple weeks peaceful work in evenings, small time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 24, 2016)

When I start worrying about how long something takes, it will have become a job instead of a labor of love


----------



## AimAim (Dec 24, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> When I start worrying about how long something takes, it will have become a job instead of a labor of love


Lots of buried truth in this.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Dec 24, 2016)

5-6 hours per lb.


----------



## cindysid (Dec 24, 2016)

I trim about 2 oz an hour. I wish I was a fast trimmer. Now that I do a perpetual grow, it's not so bad. I trim about a pound dry every two weeks, but I do it in 2 evenings. It sure beats having to trim 2 or 3 pounds at a time! I like it to look tight, so I don't get in a hurry.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 24, 2016)

Not too far off I mean in commercial settings when I trimmed 8 of us would on average trim 75-120 plants depending on strain in 8 hours each plant prob half lb dry weight. There are fast trimmers I'm pretty quick and Id do around 2.5 plants in a hour. That's like 1.25lbs dry all depends on buds and how you grow etc. Also depends how you prep if dry or wet trimming a lot of variables


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2016)

Strain dependent, some strains you can trim easy , some take a lot more work and skill.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 25, 2016)

Anyone trimming a pound an hour or whatever mind showing pics of that trimmed bud?


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok, call it what you like, even total stupity
But i take to it 4-5 days before harvest, the leaves seem to come of real easy & more air gets in
Especially out growing, it saves a lot of mess & time inside, i figure at that stage of the plants life cycle, they are no longer of use (unless u wanna cook em)
But i have a golden rule!! if you think there ready, let em go another week, then chop & hang or basket, & the job becomes pretty easy

But each to there own...........Happy New weed to all

Poon


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 25, 2016)

With my arthritis and perfectionist attitude I trim about what will become a dry oz in about 4 hours. Fresh off the plant with all colas broke down to nice nugs and sugar plums, er sugar trim in the oil pile. Did I mention I hate trimming? 

Got me a TrimPro Unplugged for the upcoming harvest so hoping to up my game.

Do love those nice hits of scissor hash while my hands un-cramp every 20 min or so.


----------

